

Mark Zuckerberg Wealth-o-Meter - speedyapoc
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/05/18/follow-mark-zuckerbergs-worth-in-real-time/

======
wavephorm
It must be kind of crazy for him to watch the stock price move. Imagine seeing
your net worth go up and down by millions of dollars almost every second.

